# Journal abschalten bei ext4. Wie?

## mv

Als eines der neuen Features von ext4 fand ich erwähnt, dass man das Journal abschalten kann. Leider konnte ich keiner Dokumentation entnehmen, wie man das tut (vorzugsweise temporär). Ich vermute, dass es dafür eine neue Mount-Option gibt, aber wie heißt die?

(Sorry für die RTFM-Frage, aber ... wo steht nur das FM?   :Wink:  )

----------

## 69719

Das kann man schon bei ext3.

```

man tune2fs

```

und nach has_journal suchen.

----------

## mv

 *escor wrote:*   

> Das kann man schon bei ext3.

 

 :Question: 

Kann mir dann jemand bitte folgendes aus der offiziellen Auflistung der Feature-Lists von Ext4 erklären:  *http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4 wrote:*   

> 2.7. Fast fsck [...]
> 
> 2.8. Journal checksumming [...]
> 
> 2.9. "No Journaling" mode
> ...

  Alles andere sind ganz eindeutig Features, die es bei ext3 nicht gibt und nicht geben wird, und google zufolge gab es auch mehrere größere Patches für diesen Punkt 2.9; nur was diese genau bewirken, also was das genau bedeutet, konnte ich nicht herausfinden. All diesen Informationen nach hätte ich schon erwartet, dass es etwas ist, das man bei ext3 so nicht konnte (eben z.B. journal auch bei gemounteten Partitionen per -o remount,... abschalten o.ä.).

----------

## mv

Auch mit has_journal ist nichts zu machen: Zu meiner großen Überraschung ist ext4 nicht in der Lage, ext2 (also ohne has_journal) zu mounten. Es beschwert sich, dass kein Journal da ist und mounted nicht. Siehe auch diesen thread, in dem ebenfalls jemand Probleme hat, weil sich das ext2-/ nicht mit ext4 mounten lässt.

----------

